# Black Algae



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Been a big problem, it's starting to take over my amazon swords. Any quick fixes? Only solution i've found is cutting off the infected areas. I still can't remove it from my tank though.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Fast answer is to buy a product called Seachem Flourish Excel. Its Excel not the regular Flourish. Dose twice the recommended dosage for one week, and dont miss a dosage. After the first week, dose the normal dosage on the back of the bottle. Continue with this for a couple of weeks and you will see the black algae turn red and then go away.

Correct answer is your not getting enough CO2 in your tank. What is your water change schedule and tank size, light period and how much light you using?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

25% once a week, 55 gallon, 7 am to 10 pm


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had good results with this product, myself.

http://www.petco.com/Assets/product_images...6798771845C.jpg


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks blueflame ill give that a try


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> 25% once a week, 55 gallon, 7 am to 10 pm


Reduce your light period to 8-10 hours.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

maknwar said:


> 25% once a week, 55 gallon, 7 am to 10 pm


Reduce your light period to 8-10 hours.
[/quote]








and pick up the excel, that stuff really works.


----------

